# overheating



## faceman21 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a 2005 Altima Se R. Before driving I fill radiator and reserve bottle to appropriate level. after driving for about 2 hrs temperature needle starts to move to H, never all the way. I let engine cool, then check coolant level and now coolant is low in radiator, but reserve bottle is almost overflowing I pour excess coolant from reserve bottle back into radiator and can now drive for another 2 hrs or so. I Just replaced thermostat and checked for leaks. Need help?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Make sure your cooling fans are working and for signs of coolant in your engine oil as those are the easiest checks to make. If those are okay, the next step, which is a bit more time consuming and requires the equipment to do so, would be to do a cylinder leakdown test to check for a potential head gasket leak.


----------



## faceman21 (Oct 17, 2011)

will do, thanks for your help. will let you know the outcome


----------



## JordanWeeler (Dec 1, 2011)

faceman21 said:


> I have a 2005 Altima Se R. Before driving I fill radiator and reserve bottle to appropriate level. after driving for about 2 hrs temperature needle starts to move to H, aftermarket Parts all the way. I let engine cool, then check coolant level and now coolant is low in radiator, but reserve bottle is almost overflowing I pour excess coolant from reserve bottle back into radiator and can now drive for another 2 hrs or so. I Just replaced thermostat and checked for leaks. Need help?


So did you get that problem fixed? I'm having the same problem but if what smj said to you worked I wouldn't have to look into doing anything else. Thanks.


----------

